# transplant..HELP!!



## butdawg_ (Jan 8, 2007)

days ago, i decided to put my plant in a bigger pot, instead of using my previous soil, i used a diff soil called granular soil wetter.. with growing nutrients inside the soil. The leaves on my plant are starting to turn yellow (plant is 2 months)..is my plant are dying??...advice??..cheers.


----------



## skunk (Jan 8, 2007)

not sure about that type of soil, i wouldve used some fresh soil like youve been using if it was working for you. they just maybe suffering from transplant shock. or you may have torn some roots . can you show some pics.i myself never use the pre ferted soil unless its organic.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 8, 2007)

when i transplanted mine my bottom leaves turned yellow and some of the upper ones as well. couple days in her new soil and she was fine, shes growing like a WEED now.


----------



## butdawg_ (Jan 8, 2007)

yeah i did accidently tear some bottom routes. would that be the cause of the leaves turning yellow.. and will my plant me fine in a couple of days in its new soil


----------



## butdawg_ (Jan 9, 2007)

AHHH its dying.. HELP!!


----------



## squishy_ (Jan 9, 2007)

try flushing some of those nute outta there, small amount of AK fish ferts, peraps after some good watering.......im new at this so dont take my word as god, but if youve gott do something, better to try then let ur baby die


----------



## Brouli (Jan 9, 2007)

i agree wi CQ  just put her i new home and give her few days she will be ok


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 9, 2007)

if you damaged the roots there probably isnt much you can do but wait it out and hope for the best. 

i wonder if some rooting agent might help it get back on its feet faster? you might check with one of the more experienced growers.


----------



## butdawg_ (Jan 10, 2007)

thanx for the tips.. but the leaves are turning brown..!!. its nearly dead. owell


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

sorry to hear man, at least next grow you'll know what NOT to do. its all a learning lesson, just pretend it was a male and maybe it wont be so bad.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 10, 2007)

it's not over until it's over bro keep that hope      man its like CQ said its all just a school   my first seed that ever sproud i whas checkin on it to much  and it die slow . GOOD LUCK next time


----------



## night501 (Jan 11, 2007)

maby i just have a good strain but when i pransplanted she started growing faster. i mean it was noticable in like 5 hours.
its been about a week since i transplanted and she grew 3 new colas and has put on like 4 or 5 inches.
anyone ever have this happen?


----------



## cdblop (Jan 11, 2007)

pics would help, what are you feeding it with, how often? and same with water?


----------



## butdawg_ (Jan 21, 2007)

Afterr a week since the transplant.. ITS RECOVERING!.. Leaves are turning green again.. buds growing. all is well. thanks for advice.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 21, 2007)

glad to hear she pulled thru man, its hard sometimes to just sit back and watch cause there isnt much you can do.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Jan 21, 2007)

If your organic than try flushing the soil.....add water to the top of the bucket slowly till its seeping out of the bottom, hold the bucket up so the water does not collect in the bottom of the bucket. if its a 3 gallon bucket, run about 2 gallons of water through the bucket..SLOWLY. this will flush out the nutes/ferts in the soil. dont water the plant for a few days and pull your lights back for a about 2 cycles, keep them close enough so not to confuse the plant but far enough to minimize leaf burn, as the soil dries to moist insted of soggy..the leaves should start looking better. re-lower your lights and keep on keep'n on...this will rob nutrition from your girl but it is better to be under ferted than over ferted imo. After you have regained controle, you may consider trying to replenish some nutrients chemicaly...I have no advice there. btw, ph your water but dont add any chem's till you have regained your controle...prepair for stunting in growth. This is my opinion by the way and may not be that of others. Take care.


----------



## butdawg_ (Feb 2, 2007)

ahh okay.. but shes growin outdoor mate!.. pics soon.


----------

